# An alle EVA Inkasso Betroffenen



## Greenspan (2 Juni 2004)

Hallo,

nun sind wir schon drei, harrymax, Nikky007 und ich, die von der Firma EVA Inkasso angeschrieben wurden.

Meine Einwahl war am 5.8. und 7.8.2003 ohne mein Zutun.

Normalerweise surfe über eine T-online DSL flatrate und erinnere mich noch daran, dass "etwas" meine DSL Verbindung getrennt hat, um danach über meine im Rechner eingebaute Faxkarte eine ISDN-Verbindung mit einer 0190 Nummer aufzubauen. Ich habe dann gleich den ISDN Stecker aus der Telefonbuchse gezogen und einen printscreen von meinem Arbeitsplatz gemacht, mit geöffneter CAPI-Überwachungssoftware auf der die Nummer 0190015093 zu sehen ist. Den eigentlichen Dialer habe nicht gesichert und zwischenzeitlich Festplatte, Mainboard und Betriebssystem gewechselt. so dass es mit dem Aufspüren des Dialers schwierig werden dürfte. Die Durchsuchung alter Images und Sicherungen steht noch aus, aber es ist schwierig, wenn man nicht genau weiß wonach man suchen soll.


In Rechnung gestellt wurde mit der Telekom-Oktoberrechnung 2003 ein Betrag von 62,24 inkl. Mwst. über den Netzbetreiber KomTel. Damals habe ich bei der Telekom widersprochen und den Betrag der 0190 Einwahl einbehalten in der trügerischen Hoffnung, dass damit die Sache eledigt ist.
EVA Inkasso treibt nicht für KomTel, sondern für die Firma VPE Ltd. England ein und die KomTel heißt nun Versatel.  

Ich werde der 1. Mahnung widersprechen, den Dialervorfall schildern und auch gleich ankündigen, dass bei Weiterverfolgung durch EVA Anzeige wegen Betrug und Geldwäsche erstattet wird. Eventuell trifft das auch KomTel bzw. Versatel. Zudem werde ich versuchen, über Versatel den eigentlichen "Gegner" harauszufinden, obwohl das nicht wirklich nötig sein dürfte, denn der jetzige bekannte Gegner ist die EVA Inkasso. 


Nun die Frage an die EVA Geschädigten: wer von euch hat den Dialer damals isoliert bzw. Maßnahmen zur Beweissicherung getroffen? Wer weiß, welcher Dialer es war und ob es ihn noch im Internet irgendwo gibt? Wer kann sich noch an die Seite erinnern auf der er sich den dialer eingefangen hat?

Nach dem intensiven Studium des Forums bin ich fest entschlossen, den Kampf aufzunehmen und danke schon mal allen, die sich aufgerafft und hier im Forum engagiert haben, vor allem auch dem "Jurist".

Gruß
Greenspan

_strafrechtliche Bewertungen editiert durch Co-Admin_


----------



## dvill (2 Juni 2004)

Diese Geschichte ist noch abstruser als die erste.

Wer am 5.8. das ISDN-Kabel zieht, kann wohl am 7.8. nicht noch einmal durch einen plötzlichen Verbindungsaufbau überrascht werden.

Ich halte das für frei erfunden, um hier im Forum zu stören. Das muss nicht stimmen, aber diese Erklärung scheint mir am plausibelsten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (2 Juni 2004)

Ich weise zum Hintergrund meiner Vermutung auf folgende "Zufälligkeit" hin:

Der Versuch, dieses Forum formaljuristisch mundtot machen zu wollen, findet im Gewerbe praktisch keine Unterstützung. Die Beifallsbekundungen stammen von nur ganz wenigen Aktiven und wirken auf mich wie selbst geschrieben oder bestellt.

In einem Forum hat sich nur eine Firma klar hinter die Aktion gestellt, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.

Wir wissen, dass hier gezielt Fragen gestellt werden, die nur das Ziel haben, unter den Antworten "Beweise" für eine haltlose Argumentation zu liefern.

Es muss schon ein sehr großer Zufall sein, wenn ausgerechnet heute zufällig zeitgleich drei Geschädigte auftauchen, die jeweils unschlüssige Fälle vortragen, aber von diesem einen Anbieter eine Rechnung bekommen haben wollen.

Ich sehe diese Fallbeschreibungen in einem völlig anderen Zusammenhang.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Juni 2004)

Greenspan schrieb:
			
		

> nun sind wir schon drei, harrymax, Nikky007 und ich,
> die von der Firma EVA Inkasso angeschrieben wurden.



Das Mißtrauen ist im Augenblick verständlicherweise sehr groß, daher würde ich vorschlagen,
daß einer  von euch dreien doch mal das genannte (anonymisierte) Schreiben
 scannt und hier als Anhang postet.  

cp


----------



## dvill (2 Juni 2004)

Ich komme sicherheitshalber noch einmal auf meine vorstehenden Überlegungen zurück.

Das sollten weder direkt noch indirekt Verdächtigungen oder Unterstellungen sein. Ich hoffe, dies hinreichend deutlich so formuliert zu haben.

Ich glaube, Betroffene wissen um die ernstzunehmenden Bemühungen einer interessierten Seite, hier zu stören oder auch konkret mit großen Geschützen gegen dieses Forum vorzugehen.

Wir wissen konkret von einigen konstruierten Fragestellungen, die letztlich die Antwortenden zu juristisch "verwertbaren" Formulierungen verführen sollen.

Insofern sollten Betroffene sich möglichst an den vorhandenen, allgemeinen Informationen orientieren, ihre Problemstellung hinreichend skizzieren und Fragestellungen vermeiden, die in diesem Forum gemäß der bekannten Nutzungsbedingungen nicht zu beantworten sind.

Die hier angesprochenen Fälle können also gerne weiter durch Erfahrungsaustausch transparent gemacht werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Juni 2004)

@greenspan und die anderen Betroffenen

hatte  ihr  Gelegenheit die Rechnung zu scannen? Dann stellt sie doch bitte ins Forum, 
das würde vermutlich sehr viel schneller Licht ins Dunkel bringen.

cp

PS: 





			
				Greenspan schrieb:
			
		

> In Rechnung gestellt wurde mit der Telekom-Oktoberrechnung 2003 ein Betrag von 62,24 inkl. Mwst. über den Netzbetreiber KomTel. Damals habe ich bei der Telekom widersprochen und den Betrag der 0190 Einwahl einbehalten in der trügerischen Hoffnung, dass damit die Sache eledigt ist.



könntest du auch bitte die (anonysmisierte) DTAG Rechnung scannen und posten.


----------



## Greenspan (6 Juni 2004)

Hier ist das Anschreiben von EVA Inkasso


----------



## dvill (6 Juni 2004)

Ich will mal zuerst etwas zu der von mir oben geäußerten Spekulation sagen.

Das entsprang zu dem damaligen Zeitpunkt als Reaktion auf sehr "viel Zufall", als zugleich viele Nebelbomben ins Forum geworfen wurden.

Der Zufall erklärt sich scheinbar dadurch, dass diese Mahnungen lange rumlagen und nun zeitgleich für ähnlich gelagerte Fälle rausgeschickt wurden. Ich wollte vor wenigen Tagen nicht glauben, dass solche Mahnungen für fast ein Jahr auf Halde gelegt werden. Was immer hier der tiefere Sinn ist.

Mein Hinweis sollte jedenfalls keine persönliche Verdächtigung ausdrücken und ist hoffentlich auch so zu verstehen. Die scheinbaren Zufälligkeiten erklären sich inzwischen sehr plausibel. Es gibt wohl auch Informationen über ähnlich gelagerte Fälle.

Der Anbietername tauchte hier und auch hier schon einmal auf, aber da werden wohl noch mehr Informationen benötigt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (6 Juni 2004)

Hier ist eine Kontaktadresse  "For german requests" für was auch immer.

Vielleicht macht das den Kontakt mit den Anbieter einfacher.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

Ich denke hier liegt ein Betrugsversuch vor.

Der user hat die Seite http://[edit]aufgerufen - und dort mehrmals Zeichenfolgen eingegeben.

Bitte mal das Gedächtniss auffrischen.  :evil:

_URL editiert. Bitte NUB beachten. Sascha_


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

vielleicht hat aber auch jemand an diesem link gedreht?

http://www.4nix********************* ??

Warst Du dabei???


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke hier liegt ein Betrugsversuch vor.
> 
> Der user hat die Seite [edit] aufgerufen - und dort mehrmals Zeichenfolgen eingegeben.
> 
> Bitte mal das Gedächtniss auffrischen.  :evil:



um was zu bestätigen? 2 Minuten kostenlos und dann 1,99 oder dropcharge 30 Euro oder Waschmaschine? Oder Popcornmaschine? und schmeiss den link raus, ok?


cicojore


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juni 2004)

Ach mist, jetzt kopier ich den Mist auch noch

 :steinigung:

ed: danke & sorry @ sascha


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2004)

*habe das gleiche Problem*

hallo greenspan,

ich habe das gleich problem - gleiche nummer - auch eva-inkasso etc.. nur das es bei mir 5. und 8. august sind und ich lediglich zwei mal die die "set-up-gebühr" zahlen musste, also "nur" mit 59,80 € belästigt werde. leider habe ich gar keine beweissicherung vorgenommen und kann dir da auch  nicht helfen. ich wüsste gerne, wie es bei dir weiter gegangen ist und welche schritte du ergriffen hast. lass doch mal hören.

liebe grüße

max


----------



## harrymax (9 Juni 2004)

*EVA Inkasso (VPE Ltd England)*

Hallo greenspan und andere Betroffene,
leider ist es mir so ergangen, eine Seite besucht, Dialer eingefangen und dann Stecker gezogen. 179,40 € standen da schon auf der Uhr. hab mich am nächsten Tag erkundigt, und diverse Programme installiert, um den ganzen Müll vom PC runterzuschmeißen. Habe also keine verwertbaren Sicherungen von irgendwelchen Daten. Da heute meine Reaktionsfrist bei EVA abläuft, d.h. die Kohle muß rüber, wäre ich noch mal über einen kleinen Tip sehr dankbar, wie so ein nettes Schreiben an EVA aussehen kann.
Gruß Harry


----------



## Greenspan (13 Juni 2004)

Für einen illegal installierten Dialer werde ich niemels etwas bezahlen.
Unverzüglich nach dem Vorfall letztes Jahr, habe ich alle 0190 und 0900   Telefonnummern für meinen Anschluß sperren lassen und weitere zusätzliche Schutzmaßnahmen ergriffen.

Gegen EVA habe ich fristgemäß Wiederspruch eingelegt und strafrechtliche Schritte angekündigt, falls die ungerechtfertigte Forderung aufrecht erhalten bleibt. Das werde ich unverzüglich in die Tat umsetzen, falls nochmal ein Schreiben kommt. Außerdem werde ich meinen Aufwand in Rechnung stellen und ebenfalls per Mahnbescheid oder Inkassounternehmen eintreiben.

@harrymax
Deine Reaktionsfrist ist ja schon abgelaufen, sonst hätte ich gesagt:
Sieh doch mal bei dialerbetrug.de nach, es gibt dort sehr gute Musterbriefe und Anregungen oder mach dir die Mühe und lies mal ausführlich im Forum nach.


----------



## wuppi (22 Juni 2004)

*Re: EVA Inkasso (VPE Ltd England)*



			
				harrymax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo greenspan und andere Betroffene,
> leider ist es mir so ergangen, eine Seite besucht, Dialer eingefangen und dann Stecker gezogen. 179,40 € standen da schon auf der Uhr. hab mich am nächsten Tag erkundigt, und diverse Programme installiert, um den ganzen Müll vom PC runterzuschmeißen. Habe also keine verwertbaren Sicherungen von irgendwelchen Daten. Da heute meine Reaktionsfrist bei EVA abläuft, d.h. die Kohle muß rüber, wäre ich noch mal über einen kleinen Tip sehr dankbar, wie so ein nettes Schreiben an EVA aussehen kann.
> Gruß Harry



Einfach ignorieren!

Wer den Leuten Geld überweist, alimentiert _[ zwei Worte eliminiert_ ]

Wenn sie meinten, ihre Forderung wäre berechtigt, würden sie sich trauen, vor Gericht zu klagen. Ich bezweifle stark, dass das jemals der Fall sein wird.

_ nicht bewiesene Anschuldigungen eliminiert *BT/MOD *_


----------



## wuppi (22 Juni 2004)

Greenspan schrieb:
			
		

> Nun die Frage an die EVA Geschädigten: wer von euch hat den Dialer damals isoliert bzw. Maßnahmen zur Beweissicherung getroffen? Wer weiß, welcher Dialer es war und ob es ihn noch im Internet irgendwo gibt? Wer kann sich noch an die Seite erinnern auf der er sich den dialer eingefangen hat?
> 
> Gruß
> Greenspan



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Falls jemand konkrete Infos hat, mich bitte per PN kontaktieren.


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Juni 2004)

@ Greenspan

Frag doch mal beim Präsidenten des Landgerichts Köln nach, ob EVA überhaupt eine Erlaubnis für Inkasso hat.

Der Anfrage eine Ablichtung des Schreibens von EVA beifügen.


----------



## Greenspan (24 Juni 2004)

*Hat EVA eine Zulassung?*

@ Jurist

Hm, meinst du die haben gar keine Zulassung? Auf dem geduldigen Papier unter dem Briefkopf steht "Als Inkassobüro zugelassen". 

Oder sollte man dem Landgerichtspräsident einfach nur mal mitteilen, was er für Schäfchen in seiner Gemeinde hat?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Juni 2004)

Fragen koste ausser Porto nichts. Schreiben von denen beifügen, denn wenn sie keine Erlaubnis haben, gibt es ein Ordnungswidrigkeiten-Verfahren.


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Juni 2004)

*Re: Hat EVA eine Zulassung?*



			
				Greenspan schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jurist
> 
> Hm, meinst du die haben gar keine Zulassung? Auf dem geduldigen Papier unter dem Briefkopf steht "Als Inkassobüro zugelassen".
> 
> ...



Kleine Korrektur - das Kölner Amtsgericht hat einen Präsidenten - also ist dieser gem. § 11 RBerV zuständig.

Und der kennt im übrigen seine Schäfchen ganz bestimmt - bei gut 11.000 Anwaltskonkurrenten alleine vor Ort, die der EVA auf die Finger gucken ...

Ich denke aber auch, dass Zulassung vorliegt - s. Impressum ("Aufsichtsbehörde: Präsident des Amtsgerichts Köln")


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Juni 2004)

Danke füe den Hinweis mit dem Präsidenten des AG.

Fragen schadet ja nicht oder? Manchmal kotzen Pferde sogar noch vor der Apotheke.


----------



## Greenspan (12 Juli 2004)

Es ist so erstaunlich ruhig auf mein Schreiben an EVA, keine 2. Mahnung, keine Drohungen, kein Mahnbescheid, einfach nix! Dabei sind schon mehr als 4 Wochen vergangen.

Dabei habe ich schon mit der Kripo telefoniert, mit der RegTP und bin auch schon ganz kampfeslustig. Ob die so schnell aufgeben?

Am Ende ist EVA doch nicht als Inkassobüro zugelassen und ich muss mal beim Gerichtspräsidenten anfragen.


----------



## wuppi (13 Juli 2004)

Hab auch noch nix gehört.

Vielleicht geben diese Kerle einfach auf!


----------



## wuppi (27 Januar 2007)

*Amtsgericht widerruft Erlaubnis zum Inkasso!!*

Hallo.

Hier hat sich doch tatsächlich etwas getan.

Im Mai 2006 wurde die der EVA Inkasso GmbH am 10. Dezember 2003 erteilte Erlaubnis zur außergerichtlichen Einziehung von Forderungen (Inkassobüro) widerrufen.

Dies teilt der Präsident des Amtsgerichts Köln in der Beilage des Öffentlichen Anzeigers zum Amtsblatt für den Regierungsbezirk Köln, Nr. 22 vom 29. Mai 2006 mit.

Der Link: www.bezreg-koeln.nrw.de/html/service/amtsblatt/2006/Oeff_22_2006.pdf


----------



## wuppi (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: An alle EVA Inkasso Betroffenen*

Hallo. 

Hier ein kleines Update.

Obwohl der EVA INKASSO GMBH die Inkassoerlaubnis entzogen wurde, ist der Internet-Auftritt eva-inkasso.de nach wie vor geschaltet. 

Interessant ist der Blick auf das Impressum.

Die EVA INKASSO GMBH und die CCL AG teilen sich momentan eine Adresse!

Die EVA INKASSO GMBH war ehemals in Köln ansässig, die CCL AG hat schon eine weite Reise hinter sich: von Lichtenau in der Nähe von Paderborn ging es nach Berlin. 

Nun sind beide in Düsseldorf ansässig.

Die aktuelle Adresse sowohl der EVA INKASSO GMBH als auch der CCL AG lautet: 

Schanzenstr. 6 - 8
D-40549 Düsseldorf.

Bei der CCL AG ist nach wie vor ***** c der Vorstand. 

Die Geschäftsführung der EVA INKASSO GMBH hat Frau Dr. ***** übernommen. 

Ich war der Überzeugung, dass diese Leute Pleite gehen und ihr Treiben sein lassen. Scheinbar gibt es in diesem Bereich immer noch Möglichkeiten, sein Auskommen zu finden. Man weiß natürlich nicht, wie es tatsächlich um die geschäftlichen Tätigkeiten, also um die Profitablität bestellt ist. Mal abwarten, was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: An alle EVA Inkasso Betroffenen*

Ja,ja, *P*ecunia *N*on *O*let...
http://whois.webhosting.i***/213.252.5.16

Danke für die Rückmeldung nach so langer Zeit, der Fall hat mich damals ziemlich interessiert, da ja so ein anonymer poster netterweise einen interessanten link gepostet hatte... nur waren es dann doch nicht so viele Betroffene.
Den 090090000548-Dialer von NCC/E-Group gab es da ja auch, das war dieses bischöfliche Teil, das gerne mal via München nach Venezuela telefoniert hat (ich sag nur "ohne avs" aka "GI Systems").
Da, wo man diese kryptischen Bemerkungen verstehen kann, braucht man mich nicht zu fürchten. Leider.

EVA Consulting GmbH
Schanzenstraße 6 - 8
40545 Düsseldorf
Amtsgericht: 40213 Düsseldorf (HRB 53933)
zuvor: EVA Inkasso GmbH
Kaiser-Wilhelm-Ring 22
50672 Köln
Amtsgericht: 50670 Köln (HRB 52221)
Geschäftsführer: *M*P*, Düsseldorf, ***.1953 * (GF der ***)
Geschäftsführer: Dr. M* G*, Berlin, ***.1972
ehem. GF: M*D*, Köln, *1975
ehem. GF: S*W*, Köln, *1970


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2007)

*AW: An alle EVA Inkasso Betroffenen*

Die EVA Consulting und die CCL teilen sich nun eine Büroanschrift auf der Kreuzstr. 24, 40210 Düsseldorf


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: An alle EVA Inkasso Betroffenen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die EVA Consulting und die CCL teilen sich nun eine Büroanschrift auf der Kreuzstr. 24, 40210 Düsseldorf


Dort gibt es noch andere Firmen...
Ich weise darauf hin, *dass hier keinsterlei Schlammschlachten geduldet werden.

Ebenso deutlich weise ich darauf hin, dass mich alle Informationen zu "Pecunia Non Olet" aka CCL aka Euro-Bell sehr interessieren. 

*Bitte aber nur nach Anmeldung per PN

Liebe Grüße
aka-aka


----------

